# New: Embedded videos in posts



## Chris (Jun 24, 2007)

Links to various video sites will now automatically embed in posts, given that the URL is correct. The videos will not buffer until you actually play them.

Example (just pasting a link):

Youtube:


Enjoy. 

MySpace:
[myspacevid]2013997674[/myspacevid]


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 24, 2007)

Great idea Chris.


----------



## nyck (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job chris!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool, I remember there was discussion about this some months back.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome, Chris! Nicely done. 

[myspacevid]2035437831[/myspacevid]


----------



## BigM555 (Jun 25, 2007)

Very Cool!

Now, where were all those Guthrie vids??????


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Badass!


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jun 25, 2007)

GREAT IDEA!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 26, 2007)

Pretty badass!


----------



## Michael (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice addition! Huge time saver.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome idea........ Lets open the porno topic?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 26, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Awesome idea........ Lets open the porno topic?


----------

